# which ram should I buy



## aj_2007 (Jun 5, 2007)

I have a 256 MB PC2700U 333MHz RAM in my PC I am planning to buy a 512 mb stick ,do I have to buy a pc2700U ram or anyone else? Please tell me what does U stands for in PC2700U?


----------



## Rashiki (Sep 29, 2005)

The "U" stands for Unbuffered. Unless you're running a server, stick with the unbuffered style. Buffering/registering is a method used in servers to verify the content of the ram module. It makes the ram a little slower, but more reliable and has less strain on the memory controller.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

I would go with the PC2700 DDR 333MHz RAM. You can put in PC3200 DDR 400 MHz RAM, but it won't run faster. Just make sure you don't get DDR2 400 MHz RAM, it won't fit. The RAM you need is 184-pin DDR RAM.

Is this isn't for a laptop, is it?


----------



## aj_2007 (Jun 5, 2007)

no,it is for desktop PC.
a few days later i attached an old 128mb pc2100 ram with my current ram ,but ,after few days my pc started hanging .Then I removed 128 mb stick ,then it was ok.I want to know whether my computer will hang again if I buy PC2700 ram instead of PC2700U.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

We can not give you a guarantee that your system will not hang again. There might be other issues at hand. Perhaps something as simple as a bottleneck with the ram timings.
Please list your complete system specs including the motherboard, power supply, and your antivirus and firewall protection.


----------



## aj_2007 (Jun 5, 2007)

my system specs are now listed in my system section and I am using AVG antivirus 7.5.467 and please tell me how can I know which VIA motherboard I have?


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

download *everest*


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Via is the chipset manufacturer. If you post who your system manufacturer or motherboard manufacturer is, we can use memory configurators that can guarantee compatibility.


----------



## aj_2007 (Jun 5, 2007)

my mobo and PC manufacturer is HCL.


----------



## aj_2007 (Jun 5, 2007)

Sorry my motherboard manufacturer is Gigabyte and itsname is Gigabyte GA-7VKLM(-P) ,and my ram slots effective clock rate is 267MHz.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

This stick has been tested as compatible with that motherboard by Crucial.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145485


----------



## aj_2007 (Jun 5, 2007)

So, I have to search for this memory.Okay,then tell me will any other Brand's pc2700 ram support my mobo ,as it support's a 266MHz Ram.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Any PC2700 low density RAM _should_ work, but there are sometimes compatibility issues, so I would stick with the tested RAM if possible.


----------



## aj_2007 (Jun 5, 2007)

My current RAM is Olympia 256mb PC2700U and it was not supporting my old PC2100 stick,will it support Olympia 512mb PC2700U ram.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Yes, it should and most likely will, but again there are no guarantees.


----------



## aj_2007 (Jun 5, 2007)

hey,I bought Hyundai 512MB PC3200 RAM and till now (2days) it is working fine but ,I cant see much improvements in my PC ,could this be due to the mismatching of the timings of these RAMs .I checked EVEREST sys info tool,that the new RAM is having support for different timings.It can run at all 3 -266,333&400MHz.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Try opening up a 3D game now - you will notice a big improvement in performance if you do.


----------

